# The perfect relationship?



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

After I described myself as having the perfect relationship on another forum I had a person doubt anyone could have a perfect relationship. I started to think about what a perfect relationship was and about mine.

In ten years my wife and I have been together with the same feelings of bliss as the first days or just around the time of marriage.

We have only argued 7 times in nearly 3650 days. So we where in bliss 99.999% of the time. That is the same rating they give pure gold used in troy oz. 

I guess you’d have to believe in happiness, love and affection to get it or even accept it. 

So the next thing was to look at my marriage.

Communication has always been a key. My wife and I agree on 99% of things and the last 1% we can always find common ground. We have stated quite clearly what we expect out of our marriage and neither has had any issue in that. More then just that we listen to each other, we understand boundaries, we accept each other and share all we have and all we are.


Physical attraction normally brings two people together. My wife looks better now after having several kids then when we first met. So she is more attractive to me.

Mental attraction is also key to me. I am always studying something. But she has always amazed me on how smart she was. Now that she is in college it is all the better, and she is shining.

Love and caring come into play too. I don’t think I have ever been as deeply in love with someone ever. As time goes on it just gets better and more intense.

My wife trusts me and I trust her. There isn’t a single thing I do that she doesn’t know about. I am very transparent with everything. We built this level of trust with being open, honest and dependable. If there was ever a riff forgiveness would be quickly offered and that thing would be a non-issue in our lives.

Some say that sex dies after the first year of marriage. It doesn’t have to. Our sex life is doing just fine. We still are together as much as when we first started and the first year as we are now. The only difference is it has gotten a whole lot better now that we know how to please each other.

We are a team, we are compatible and cooperate on everything we can. We can accommodate each other.

We are friends, have laughs together and enjoy the time we spend together. We make the most of every minute we can. We do not just share a house or a bed. We share ourselves. 

Our kids know what love really is. The wife and I must kiss 50-100 times a day. Hugs are always welcome even at random encounters. When I am at home my thoughts are focused on my wife and family.

To me that is perfect.

Now some people might say that perfect means: entirely without any flaws, defects, or shortcomings. That would be one definition to the extreme. But more often perfect is described as: conforming absolutely to the description or definition of an ideal type. I would say I have the ideal marriage one of always being happy.

I try to make it a point to do something everyday for my wife. She may or may not notice what I have done. It doesn’t matter, because she sees enough to know I am always willing to put a bit extra into the relationship. My wife does many little things for me and if I need something all I have to do is ask her. Even when she isn’t feeling well I know she will try.

draconis

I welcome anyones opinions.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds good:smthumbup:


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Definitely sounds PERFECT


----------



## 3plus3 (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW. I would SOOOOO like to say that I had that at anytime in both of my marriages. But I did not. At all. You are so lucky.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

3plus3 said:


> WOW. I would SOOOOO like to say that I had that at anytime in both of my marriages. But I did not. At all. You are so lucky.


I am lucky to have the right partner. The other part is the work we are both willing to do for the relationship.

draconis


----------



## fire_vogel (Oct 29, 2007)

draconis said:


> I am lucky to have the right partner. The other part is the work we are both willing to do for the relationship.
> 
> draconis


i'm truly happy for both of you draconis.
and what i'd like to say is this... you guys are reaping the fruits of your efforts and hard work that you put into your relationship...


----------



## atula (Nov 6, 2007)

I think you truly understand what a relationship is all about...it is not only excepting things but doing little good deeds every day...so both of you are actually always trying to do something or our atleast concerned about the others well being...that is why the realtionship is Perfect.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

atula ~ Thank you very much. It is true then when we let or relationships fall into the mundane life things seem bland including our love. The wife and I have never really been that way. Each of us has tried to kep the relationship fresh and exciting. Sometimes to make sure we have those chance for those moments me make dates with one another so we can remind ourself of each other and what made the relationship so good in the first place.

draconis


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

You should be really proud, it takes a lot of work to have a good relationship. I feel we have a good relationship, but have too say we have had are ups and downs.


----------



## atula (Nov 6, 2007)

I just wanted to tell you all about this thing my husband did yesterday...Actually we are having a little tension lately because, his management has changed at job and the new people are way to arrogant and think that they know everything...anyways this has made my husband's life very difficult and has become extremely busy..so without fussing I am managing the home, the daily work, and our 8 month old on my own also trying to listen to his problems and giving him sound advice...
Now yesterday as I was checking my mails...he send me a mail saying thank you and also that I was not his better 'half' but his 'full'...meaning...I am his life.....
It was such a surprise and a sweet gesture...
It is actually things like these that make the mutual bonding stronger everyday and a perfect realtionship....


----------



## 3plus3 (Nov 1, 2007)

That is really sweet atula!! My boyfriend actually did some really nice things over the weekend. His friend called (the one who he has a tendency to stay overnight at) and wanted him to come over and he didn't go. He bought me this cool digital camera,mp3 player and camcorder all rolled into one as well.


----------

